# Jet Ski Battery Problems



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

My jet ski battery will run down after 1-2 hours of riding (starting with it fully charged). What can I do to see if it's charging while running? Someone mentioned the rectifier assembly??? Any ideas??? Thanks for looking.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The simple answer is that it is NOT charging. To test that. run the motor in the water. It will need to turn at 2000RPM. With a VOM [Volt-Ohm meter] and set to the 20Volt scale. Probe the battery terminals. It should read higher than a full charged battery. A full charged battery is 12.6 Volts. 

Not being familiar with Jet Skis I can't give you a exact number, but most outboards you want to see aprox 14.2 Volts at the RPM.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Could You just unplug it with it running.. (in water of Course) Just like a automobile? IF you unplug the battery it should die,if its not sending a charge because theres no volts running through the system to feed anything..


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

I checked the battery, then again with it running...same reading of 12.6 both times. So I know it's not charging, but not being familiar with jet ski motors, I don't know what to replace. Is it the rectifier or is there something else that could cause it to NOT charge while running? I assume it is the rectifier based on some other forums I've read, but I hate to spend $165 for one and find out it's something else...and no refunds on electrical parts...

Thanks again.


----------

